# Stuck with the 9mm?



## am1602 (May 28, 2008)

So i know with some special forces units, they have been moved up to the .40 cal hand gun caliber, any word on if/when regular line units might move up?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2008)

9mm NATO? Yeah we are stuck with it!


----------



## AWP (May 28, 2008)

Line units will have the 9 mil for just about ever. Long as we are in bed with NATO we'll be saddled with it.


----------



## TDJ (Jun 6, 2008)

Why would you want to go to anything but the 9mm? Don't get me wrong, .40 and .45 are nice but there is no reason to trade mag capacity for a larger caliber.


----------

